# Stolen Cartier, Rolex, Panerai, IWC



## Samuel (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Folks, 

Took a residential burglary report earlier tonight - occurred between 6-30-09 and 7-03-09. Among the items taken:

(1) Ladies Cartier "Santos", SS w/ pink leather band, white face. # 2878186033LX

(1) Men's Rolex DateJust, SS, silver face. # M010538

(1) Men's Panerai PAM00048, SS case, black leather strap, white face. # PB0555629

(1) Men's Panerai PAM00233, SS case, black rubber strap, black face. # BB1219193 or PB1219193 (not sure if "BB" or "PB")

(1) Men's IWC Big Pilot, SS case, leather strap, black face (1 out of 1000 made). # IW500401

Gut feeling is that these will either be passed around, worn, or pawn shopped BUT, just in case they show up here/online, could you please keep an eye out? Thanks.

Watch descriptions/serial numbers provided by the victims.

LASD Industry Station
626-330-3322
file # 509-10022-1420-068
(detective not yet assigned)


----------

